

How to waste time in your startup - neilbowers
http://marlowstartup.com/2011/06/29/startup-time-sinks/

======
aorshan
happens to me all the time. I've found that its very helpful to just turn off
my wireless (gasp!) and keep all of my browsers minimized. It is amazing how
much my efficiency has improved.

